
Pinterest reports 40% growth YoY, now at 200M monthly active users - askafriend
https://blog.pinterest.com/en/celebrating-200-million-people-pinterest
======
stevesearer
I've been a happy recipient of their growth as my readers pin thousands of
images to their boards each month netting millions of impressions on Pinterest
each month, in addition to a solid amount of referral traffic coming my way.

Strangely, my site was recently blocked and have been frustrated that I have
yet to receive a non-automated response.

While I guess I can't really complain as it was free traffic, they have
basically vacuumed up a significant amount of my content, and are now noting
my site as spam.

Frustrating to say the least.

~~~
orliesaurus
If you could write down two sentences about your "Pinterest marketing
strategy", what would it read like? How do you leverage it in a clever way to
generate inbound traffic? I'm interested because I have never ever used
pinterest other than the occasional google search result that sent me to the
website, I really dont seem to grasp how people get so "sucked" into this
tunnel of post-it-notes-of-stuff-you-like?

~~~
stevesearer
My site publishes office design projects and professional designers who work
in that industry pin the images as ideas or inspiration for projects they are
working on.

So there isn't really a strategy other than publishing content / projects we
think our readers will be inspired by and be interested in.

------
MildlySerious
It would be interesting to see how much of that growth is attributed to dark
patterns and malpractices. Like making the first 20 or so results of most
Google Image searches utterly useless.

Strikes me that they haven't been blacklisted from Google yet for that.

------
dredmorbius
So effing annoying to encounter that it's firewalled at the router.

So ... good luck with that.

~~~
Hasknewbie
If you land on Pinterest by chance, it is even more obnoxious than Facebook,
which is saying something.

I avoid it like the plague when looking up stuff, but it is so annoying I
wouldn't be surprised if there's a Chrome/Firefox plugin to directly prune it
from Google search results.

~~~
dredmorbius
I've requested it be removed or deprecated from DDG's results, and strongly
encourage others to do likewise.

------
kakadonton
How is this MAU defined? I would guess possibly any click from Google count as
a unique visitor.

------
znpy
I still haven't grasped what Pinterest is for, in all honesty. And i have an
account, by the way.

~~~
fred_is_fred
It's designed for making moms feel like they make substandard cupcakes that
are not craftsy enough.

